# [URGENT] Help Needed. Radeon HD 7640G + 7670M 1.5GB VS Radeon HD 7670m 2GB



## sagarsoni (Nov 14, 2012)

I finally decided to buy HP Pavilion G6-2005AX 1 month ago. But my father took it longer to diwali. I feel happy that my father increased time because the new model with HD Webcam and Windows 8 launched on Diwali. Here are two laptops in my mind.

*HP Pavilion G6-2201AX:*
APU Quad Core A8 4500M
AMD Radeon HD 7640G + ATI Mobility Radeon HD 7670M (1.5GB Total)

*HP Pavilion G6-2206TX*
Core i3 (2nd Generation) 2370M
AMD Mobility Radeon HD 7670M (2GB)

Please tell me which will have better gaming performance? Actually I have heard that AMD cpus are not good. They produce more heat than Intel. Please reply as soon as possible because I am going to order laptop tomorrow.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Nov 14, 2012)

Go for 2201AX as it has dual gpu+Quad core processor.
Quad core will help you gain more performance than dual core in CPU intensive games I.E(Not sure about laptops though) GTA4


----------



## 1155 (Nov 14, 2012)

Dude the first one has more graphical prowess as the two GPUs 7640G and 7670M runs together in crossfire to give you more graphics processing capability. The AMD CPU will hardly be a bottleneck even for the crossfire combination. So for gaming choose the first one.

No doubt intel cpu is better but still gaming performance of the first system is better.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 14, 2012)

AFAIK, A8-4500M does have slight advantage over 2nd gen i3 processors and it is situated somewhere between 2nd Gen i3 and i5 processors.

Regarding Dual GPU, APU Graphics + Dedicated Graphics Crossfire mode is still not mature enough compared to two dedicated Graphics Crossfire. It can only be used with DirectX 11 Games and initially sometimes it was showing pure results than a single HD 7670M. But with the current driver updates from AMD, that has been resolved mostly. But sitll it can only be used with DX 11 titles.


----------



## 1155 (Nov 15, 2012)

Cilus said:


> AFAIK, A8-4500M does have slight advantage over 2nd gen i3 processors and it is situated somewhere between 2nd Gen i3 and i5 processors.
> 
> Regarding Dual GPU, APU Graphics + Dedicated Graphics Crossfire mode is still not mature enough compared to two dedicated Graphics Crossfire. It can only be used with DirectX 11 Games and initially sometimes it was showing pure results than a single HD 7670M. But with the current driver updates from AMD, that has been resolved mostly. But sitll it can only be used with DX 11 titles.



The CPU in AMD APU is far worse than 2nd gen i3. Clock for clock, even quadcore AMD piledriver Fx CPUs are no match for 2nd gen i3 . Making the matter worse unlike Fx CPUs ,APUs don't have L3 cache. So I'm 100% sure the AMD CPU in the first build is worse than intel build. However it is good enough to run games, because most of the current games are GPU limited. 

Yeah it's true there are few games(very few infact)  which do not benifit from crossfire. In those situations you may turn off the 7640g and still play games on 7670M. You have nothing to loose other than core CPU performance. In most cases you you won't even notice the lack of CPU performance.


----------



## sagarsoni (Nov 15, 2012)

thank you all...... now i will try to go for 2201ax. if it will not available then i will buy 2206tx. 

hey wait.......... there is one another good laptop HP Pavilion G6-2010AX
specifications are awesome..... is this available only on flikart? 
CAN I GET IT FROM LOCAL COMPUTER SHOPS?
plz reply soon because i am going to shop after two hours with my father.

also, someone has commented that this laptop that this does not have overclocking option. is this right? see: *www.flipkart.com/reviews/RVAFT8KAGAM92I3LL

PLEASE REPLY FAST!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 15, 2012)

^I also heard that its FK exclusive, at least not available anywhere here.


----------



## sagarsoni (Nov 16, 2012)

hey I finally ordered HP Pavilion G6-2206TX from local store. Because he told me many disadvantages of AMD.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 16, 2012)

^There are no disadvantages of AMD, local stores fool people to make money.


----------

